# Keyless/Push Botton Fob



## RogueMan1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hello! I have a 2015 Rogue with push-button start. I had to replace the battery in one of my fobs (tried several batteries), and here is the issue. The fob works perfectly fine when I am sitting in the driver's seat. Outside of that seat, the fob does not work.

I have a feeling the fob needs to be re-programmed, but all searches turn to ignitions with a physical key.

Can anyone assist?

Thank you!


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

How firm are you on you C2032 battery delivering at least +3.0V? If it works at all, the remote is programmed, if it won't work 15ft away, it's the battery in the remote.


----------



## RogueMan1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Scaramanga said:


> How firm are you on you C2032 battery delivering at least +3.0V? If it works at all, the remote is programmed, if it won't work 15ft away, it's the battery in the remote.


Hello. I have tried several batteries with the same result.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Has your FOB ever worked at a distance say 20 ft? If it's not working now, you might have damaged it by dropping it or placing a magnet against it.

Here's what the owners manual says:

REMOTE ENGINE START* (if so equipped)
The remote start operating range
is approximately 200 ft (60 m) from
the vehicle. The effective operating
range may be shorter if there
are walls or other obstructions
between the key and the vehicle.

For the remote start to function, the vehicle
must be in the P (PARK) position with the
ignition off and all doors must be closed and
locked.


----------



## RogueMan1 (Aug 12, 2019)

rogoman said:


> Has your FOB ever worked at a distance say 20 ft? If it's not working now, you might have damaged it by dropping it or placing a magnet against it.
> 
> Here's what the owners manual says:
> 
> ...


Hello. The remote was working perfectly fine. I did receive the low battery notification. I followed the direction to replace the battery, which went well. Upon testing, the fob only works inside the vehicle while sitting in the driver's/passenger's seat. Anything outside of that, the signal is either weak, fob is suddenly broken or there is something else occurring that I am not aware of.


----------



## Bored2001 (Jan 23, 2021)

The fob will work unpowered. (It says touch the key to the switch), but i'm betting it's some kind of near field, and being in the driver seat is enough.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

RogueMan1 said:


> Hello. The remote was working perfectly fine. I did receive the low battery notification. I followed the direction to replace the battery, which went well. Upon testing, the fob only works inside the vehicle while sitting in the driver's/passenger's seat. Anything outside of that, the signal is either weak, fob is suddenly broken or there is something else occurring that I am not aware of.


In that case, there may be a problem with the FOB itself or the onboard VEHICLE IMMOBILIZER SYSTEM-NATS [NVIS (NATS). To properly diagnose the NATS system, it's best to have a Nissan dealer perform the tests.


----------



## Bored2001 (Jan 23, 2021)

This TSB sounds like your issue. There is apparently a resyncing procedure. 



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10155159-9999.pdf


----------

